# CO2 Contrast



## kkamps (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't seen this before, have any of you?  My physician wants to start using CO2 contrast for angiography.  I can't seem to find any official guidance on coding the diagnostic and interventional S&I's.  Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 16, 2009)

It would be that same as a regular angiogram with iodine contrast.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski


----------



## kkamps (Dec 28, 2009)

That is what I figured.  Thank you for your input.


----------

